# Wössner Favourite



## Happypaphy7 (May 27, 2017)

I bought this as a flowering size about two years ago.
The plant has more than doubled in size (about one foot across the entire plant), and it is now in bloom finally! 
The leaves basically look like a straight hang so to speak. 
The flower is a nice mix of the two parents (leucochilum x hangianum), and it is very much like how I imagined it would look! 

I have another one which has more pronounced white marks. Given the size, which is about the same size as this plant when I bought it as bs, it may take a while before flowering.
Funny, enough, it was sold as bs, again. the same place. maybe I should tell him. 

Anyways, this large flower is slightly scented like hangianum.


----------



## Erythrone (May 27, 2017)

Cute!!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 27, 2017)

I've had these on my wish list for awhile (lueco x hang), but I haven't found anything in my price range yet and I'm not super keen on paying so much for a brachy x parvi hybrid which have mixed success in my care.

Anyway, lovely flowers as always. I really like this one, and I'm glad to hear it is fragrant. Just makes me want one more.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2017)

great flower


----------



## chris20 (May 27, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2017)

Nice vein pattern.


----------



## abax (May 27, 2017)

That's a beautiful flower! I like the contrasting veining as well. It
appears to be quite large. Have you measured the flower?


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2017)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2017)

Nice one. Do you know if the album lueco was used?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 28, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Cute!!!



Yes!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 28, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I've had these on my wish list for awhile (lueco x hang), but I haven't found anything in my price range yet and I'm not super keen on paying so much for a brachy x parvi hybrid which have mixed success in my care.
> 
> Anyway, lovely flowers as always. I really like this one, and I'm glad to hear it is fragrant. Just makes me want one more.



Well, this and another one I have were not cheap, but knowing that they are not common and something I wanted to try, I was willing to pay. 
I would have bought more, but I only bought the ones that looked "clean" and healthy.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 28, 2017)

abax said:


> That's a beautiful flower! I like the contrasting veining as well. It
> appears to be quite large. Have you measured the flower?



I haven't measured with a tape, but it is around 10cm (4inch) across, but the flower is rather cuppy, so it will be a lot more if spread out more, although it won't. 

All segments are full and rather large. 
I'm glad this turned out so good!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 28, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice one. Do you know if the album lueco was used?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I would think the tag will indicate if album form was used.


----------



## JAB (May 28, 2017)

I thought this cross was "Nathaniel KY" or some such??

Either way I would love one. Gorgeous. From where may I ask? 

Thanks


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 28, 2017)

JAB said:


> I thought this cross was "Nathaniel KY" or some such??
> 
> Either way I would love one. Gorgeous. From where may I ask?
> 
> Thanks



You are right, but I think this is rather a messed up case because Wössner Favourite was registered before leucochilum was considered a separate species from godefroyae. I have no knowledge of what they really used for Wössner Favourite.

I bought both (in different years) at a local show. Marlow's Orchids was the name.
They still have it listed on their website, so you can get this hybrid. A bit hefty price, but they usually carry healthy plants.
I have to tell them that what they are selling is not the size that they are advertising as. 
It's medium to large (at best) seedling.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2017)

Haha. I have to call a Jim Marlowe anyway. Are you in the a City today?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 29, 2017)

He will be at the event in Planting Field Arboretum this weekend I think?
You have a car.  

No I'm not around today.

You know the lucky girl orchid in Idaho? She sells these also for cheaper, but I don't know how small since her list only says pot size. Also hers is with dark leucochilum so it could be terrible or very exotic in bloom. lol

I'm wanting to buy a flask from HS. They carry quite a few of just this cross. Thing is I don't see pictures of the leuco used. Oh well.


----------



## Gilda (May 29, 2017)

:drool: love it !


----------



## blondie (May 29, 2017)

Wow I love the colours to this and the shape just everything


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2017)

Fully open now.


----------



## Xilia (May 30, 2017)

Looking good  Did the venation lighten or is it just lighting difference? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (May 30, 2017)

Wow!!! Drooping is gone. Very nice form. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2017)

What day are you going to the L.I. show?


----------



## Ryan Young (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice shape, love it. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 1, 2017)

NYEric said:


> What day are you going to the L.I. show?



I don't think I'm going.
It's not a show. More like a small get-together of a few vendors.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Xilia said:


> Looking good  Did the venation lighten or is it just lighting difference?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Lighting. the color hasn't changed.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ryan Young said:


> Very nice shape, love it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk



I'm happy with it!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I don't think I'm going.
> It's not a show. More like a small get-together of a few vendors.



Ok. I'm going in 15 minutes.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 2, 2017)

Have fun! It's a nice place but the event isn't worth the trouble to go that far out. lol 
If I drove, I would have gone today.


----------



## Don I (Jun 2, 2017)

I like it.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks, picked up some supplies from Kellys, 2 Phrags and a couple of Pleuros from Ecuagenera,a Psychosis from Marlowe, and a bunch of Bletia striata for the garden from Dragon Agro.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2017)

kept its shape beautifully.


----------

